# Galapagos project



## jackrat (Nov 26, 2010)

The deepwater drilling project I'm working on has been named galapagos. Each individual well is named after one of the islands. I've worked on Isabella and Santiago sites so far. Each project has a logo that gets embroidered on hats, backpacks, jackets and other freebees. I campaigned for a tortoise, but was shot down by those who make the big money. Still not a bad logo, I think.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cool 

Danny


----------



## Laura (Nov 26, 2010)

did you say other FREE stuff.... like what?
those Igaunas are cool.. which one is it.. the land or Aquatic?

too bad it wasnt the tort tho... more people know them..


----------



## jackrat (Nov 26, 2010)

Laura said:


> did you say other FREE stuff.... like what?
> those Igaunas are cool.. which one is it.. the land or Aquatic?
> 
> too bad it wasnt the tort tho... more people know them..


Ball caps, duffle bags, bonefish shirts, you name it. This is on my laptop bag. It's an oilfield thing. You see all these logos people are wearing in the heliport and on the rigs, and you know what projects they've been involved with. Much the same as travellers having stickers on their luggage representing the places they visited. Couldn't say what species of iguana it is. Anybody?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a land iguana  Not sure which one as they took some liberty with the color. 

Danny


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting.


----------

